# Dell ST2420L



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me how is Dell ST2420L monitor 
ST2420L full HD monitor with LED Details | Dell India

I am planning to buy this tomorrow and any comments will be appreciated. 

I will connect this to my laptop to see movies and working on Flash or web designs... and gaming sometimes...

They have given me these quotes... 

*img810.imageshack.us/img810/247/pricea.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

